# Software Rip?



## bryla (Apr 22, 2008)

No sorry. It's a private teacher my conservatory has assigned me, so no help from them. So it's just a bonus for me. By educational I just wanted to emphasize that I don't want to rip it for illegal reasons, just for my own training. 

I'm only on my first year, and I can take the class as a master, and maybe then your scenario may be possible. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Daryl (Apr 22, 2008)

bryla @ Tue Apr 22 said:


> No sorry. It's a private teacher my conservatory has assigned me, so no help from them. So it's just a bonus for me. By educational I just wanted to emphasize that I don't want to rip it for illegal reasons, just for my own training.
> 
> I'm only on my first year, and I can take the class as a master, and maybe then your scenario may be possible. Thanks anyway!


This is an interesting problem. You're perfectly entitled to use the DVD for the purposes you describe. However, breaking the copy protection is an offence, stupid though it sounds.

I'm sure that there are Mac applications to do this, but I hope that people will send you PMs.

D


----------



## tobyond (Apr 22, 2008)

handbrake


----------



## bryla (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks, I'll try it!


----------



## Hakan Yurdakul (Jun 7, 2009)

Well, you should download the secenes you need instead of using a software to rip. In that case, the movie quality would be better. As far as I know, for educational purposes, you are able to use some footage from films as long as you give them the credit. Moreover, you can use videogame trailers as well. Some of the companies allow that for non-profit artistic works. Of course you must mention the companies and give them the credit. If you really need a software, you can use video editing softwares like Sony Vegas. It is quite good for editing tools and rendering.
Best wishes,
Hakan Yurdakul
http://www.hakanyurdakul.com/


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 7, 2009)

for your question: 

there is some out there that will let you rip to a QT file.. but; some will not retain the time code aka drift.. oh,, you wont use visual timcode right? nevermind. 
then get handbrake which is free. btw you can rip your own dvds for yourself. 
programs like mac the ripper and drive in (http://www.telestream.net/drive-in/overview.htm ) is in their license.


----------



## bryla (Jun 7, 2009)

FWIW this thread is over a year old...... I solved it with Handbrake that rips DVD's.... almost all.

Hakan, I don't understand your post, or the reason for posting now


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 8, 2009)

bryla @ Sun Jun 07 said:


> FWIW this thread is over a year old...... I solved it with Handbrake that rips DVD's.... almost all.
> 
> Hakan, I don't understand your post, or the reason for posting now




ehehehe .. damn, didnt look at the date d'oh


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah... really old posts should have a clearly visible warning sticker on them... but I don't know any forum software that supports this...


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 10, 2009)

PolarBear @ Wed Jun 10 said:


> Yeah... really old posts should have a clearly visible warning sticker on them... but I don't know any forum software that supports this...



i guess the 2008 would of gave me a clue jejej
but true a bigger number would be nicer


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 10, 2009)

No, bigger numbers won't change that. It's gotta be something like a mark in topic view already, that this topic has unread posts that were in reply to a post being older than a month or so...


----------

